# Leg Training



## hellbilly (Aug 9, 2013)

Tomorrow is leg day for me-- my favorite day!

Post up some of your favorite [BRUTAL] leg routines. Here is what I have planned for tomorrow.

Lying leg curls- 4 sets x 10, the last set is a drop set with 20-30 partials at the end. 
Barbell squats- 3 sets x 8-10 with 3-5 sec negatives
Leg Press with bands- keep adding weight doing 8 reps until I can no longer get 8
DB SLD- 2 sets x 12


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmmm.... is this Mountain Dog routine Hellbilly?

The most brutal leg routines I would say stem from my adaptations to MD training, which has just been over the pat two months or so.  I would say I did hard routines in the past, but after training DC for so long and building up an extreme level of intensity and ridiculous pain threshold, I have really been able to push out the mountain dog stuff. 

Obviously, in DC doing 3 pyramiding sets of heavy squats and then a BB widowmaker is going to leave you cooked, but with MD training you reach that level of torture several times in one workout.  The difference between the two that makes them both effective is that DC has you hitting the muscle with a higher frequency than MD training. 

I'm at work and don't have my logbook but I believe it went like this:
A) Seated leg curls: 1x15, 1x12, 3x10 (partials of 5, 10 and 15 on each of the sets) then a 6 rep set with 2 drops
B) Squats: Pyramid up to 6 rep max and do 4 sets at that weight with a min. of a 3 sec. negative
C) Leg Sled: Work up to 10 rep max. Once there do do 10 reps, add 25lbs to each side, go again, add 25lbs, go again....and on and on until you can't get 6 reps.  There is no rest between sets.
D) Close stance Smith Front Squats: 3x8 but not locking out at the top and keeping contact tension
E) Walking Lunges: 3 sets of 16-20 sets (8-10 reps on each leg) -- I puked doing these
F) Leg Extensions: 3x12 (10, 15 and 20 partials done with consecutive sets)
G) Db Stiff Legged Deadlifts off a Box: 3x12 with pause at the bottom -- I yakked the second time

This was about 2 hours of hell....

Proof of puking:


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 9, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 9, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Hmmmm.... is this Mountain Dog routine Hellbilly?
> 
> The most brutal leg routines I would say stem from my adaptations to MD training, which has just been over the pat two months or so.  I would say I did hard routines in the past, but after training DC for so long and building up an extreme level of intensity and ridiculous pain threshold, I have really been able to push out the mountain dog stuff.
> 
> ...



Fun stuff. I've scaled back the volume a bit because I can't handle it. 

I don't train exclusively MD but I prescribe to his methods. I was actually doing some of the stuff (Hams before quads, 1 1/2 squats, sitting up on leg ext etc) before I came across his posts and writing. I put up how I liked to do legs and he agreed on it. I did DC for years and gained a lot of size but after a while my joints and body needed a change. I think my legs have maintained okay for being off supplements for close to 6 months.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 9, 2013)

hellbilly said:


> Fun stuff. I've scaled back the volume a bit because I can't handle it.
> 
> I don't train exclusively MD but I prescribe to his methods. I was actually doing some of the stuff (Hams before quads, 1 1/2 squats, sitting up on leg ext etc) before I came across his posts and writing. I put up how I liked to do legs and he agreed on it. I did DC for years and gained a lot of size but after a while my joints and body needed a change. I think my legs have maintained okay for being off supplements for close to 6 months.



OH SNAP! Hellbilly, your legs are legit brother. Not even on HRT?

Training DC, I have been doing Hams before quads as well.  I did DC for two years, absolutely loved it, but when I decided that I am not competing this year it gave me the opportunity to play around with some new methods.

Moving forward I am going to do one of two things, rotate between mountain dog and DC or use Scott Stevenson's new program once he puts out his e-book.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks!
Nope, not even HRT. I've lost maybe 15lbs or so, mostly strength is down but I was inconsistent with training and diet for months. I was thinking of maybe doing the DC 3 way again but I really like a little volume and a lot of intensity. I wasn't aware Scott had a new program? what is it? I bet it is torture, in a good way. I think I am going to compete again so I will probably ramp things up soon. Time to get serious.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 9, 2013)

Legs are my fav prob due to my old skool nature.
I usually pre exhaust with extensive lying hammy curl, standing bent over  iso leg curl or the seated version, with front squats and leg extention to warm up my long legs followed by some basic squats 10-12 rep 5 set range and some angled leg presses just to get some good hip stretch and hammy stretch ..calves follow and out the door..
Looking great HB..Atom that puken has to cease you crazy animal.  
Legs rule...youngsters imbed this into your mind..ib


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 9, 2013)

hellbilly said:


> Thanks!
> Nope, not even HRT. I've lost maybe 15lbs or so, mostly strength is down but I was inconsistent with training and diet for months. I was thinking of maybe doing the DC 3 way again but I really like a little volume and a lot of intensity. I wasn't aware Scott had a new program? what is it? I bet it is torture, in a good way. I think I am going to compete again so I will probably ramp things up soon. Time to get serious.



Good for you Hellbilly! My balls don't work so I'm on HRT for life haha I guess it is a blessing and curse, great for bodybuilding but I won't be able to have kids on my own.

I grew like a motherfucker on the 3 way.  Right now with MD training I am not doing cardio and am eating at maintence level and dropping BF.

Scott has been very secretive about his program.  He was going to have me try it as one of his demo folks but I wouldn't be able to run it as planned with my grad school schedule. He was telling me you hit a muscle from 3 to 4 times per week, all different ways.  He incorporated the things he liked from the Titan Training Program and some of the things principles from DC and you combine that real life experience with the scientific background I am sure it is like a little stroll through the fiery pits of hell. 

What I am finding out now is how changing the stimulus on the body affects body composition.  Yeah, I knew it before, but I was also not so in tune with my body.  DC worked so well and I was still making gains when I stopped but they were not as accelerated as before.  Moving to a more volume based approach I began getting sore again and feel like my body is changing.  Because I am not eating as much I am not packing on tons of muscle, but I accomplishing what I set out to do and that is maintain my muscle mass or gain some while dropping body fat.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 9, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Good for you Hellbilly! My balls don't work so I'm on HRT for life haha I guess it is a blessing and curse, great for bodybuilding but I won't be able to have kids on my own.
> 
> I grew like a motherfucker on the 3 way.  Right now with MD training I am not doing cardio and am eating at maintence level and dropping BF.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, just maintaining here with the same approach.

Scott's system sounds very interesting. I use to be so dogmatic about DC and never thought outside of that box but I am more open to different methods now. I believe, for myself, that I respond best to moderate volume with massive intensity... or maybe that is just what I enjoy doing. 

Well, with HRT, you're always covered!


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 9, 2013)

simple/effective.. HB those will be your calling card when skinned .big wheels rolling.nice job. T


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 9, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> simple/effective.. HB those will be your calling card when skinned .big wheels rolling.nice job. T



Thanks. I hope to bring them near Platz territory, got a few tricks in the bag once I get going. Also need to get diced!


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 12, 2013)

leg exts 2 sets 40-60 reps followed by heavy LPresses 2 sets rest pause. Need a spotter. two sets hack slow mo's 15 down down 10 up no lock no pauses.
ouch...... T


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 12, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> leg exts 2 sets 40-60 reps followed by heavy LPresses 2 sets rest pause. Need a spotter. two sets hack slow mo's 15 down down 10 up no lock no pauses.
> ouch...... T



Ouch!

the hacks sound lethal! :sSic_stretcher:


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 12, 2013)

I just want to toss in one of my favorite exercises for hammies, this comes from the archives of Dante... It's the SLDL ascending pyramid.  

Take approximately your 10Rm and do 6 reps, add 10's to each side do 6 reps, add 10s to each side and do 6 reps....and so on and so on until you can't get 6 reps.  

Use a slow 3 second descent and allow for a good stretch at the bottom. 

Go ahead and pass out after...you deserve it... lol


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I just want to toss in one of my favorite exercises for hammies, this comes from the archives of Dante... It's the SLDL ascending pyramid.
> 
> Take approximately your 10Rm and do 6 reps, add 10's to each side do 6 reps, add 10s to each side and do 6 reps....and so on and so on until you can't get 6 reps.
> 
> ...



I loved doing those, haven't used them in a while. I might next workout!


----------

